# Prostatakrebs > Nach der Behandlung >  Allein mit dem Krebs

## Lothar M

Ernüchternder heutiger FAZ-Artikel über die mangelnde Nachsorge von Krebspatienten:

https://www.faz.net/aktuell/wissen/m...-16515988.html

Lothar

----------


## lutzi007

Das kann ich voll bestätigen. Auch wenn ich noch nicht so lange "dabei" bin.
Mir hilft die Psychotherapie sehr gut. So etwas kann ich nur empfehlen. Es war übrigens die Idee meiner Frau...
Lutz

----------


## lutzi007

Dazu kommt, wenn ich das noch ergänzen darf, die Reaktion von Bekannten und Verwandten, die einen auch ganz schön runterziehen kann, sodass man sich wie der letzte Depp fühlt. Beispiel: "Ach, ich habe gehört, wenn man immer viel Sex hat, bekommt man gar keinen Prostatakrebs?" Puh, das nervt!
Übrigens hatte ich sogar immer viel Sex. Daran hat es jedenfalls nicht gelegen.
Lutz

----------


## Michi1

Den Artikel verstehe ich nicht ganz.. Bei der Entlassung vom Krankenhaus wurde mir ein Nachsorgeheftchen in die Hand gedrückt und mir gesagt das ich vierteljährlich beim Urologen vorstellig werden soll und das immer eintragen lassen soll. Ob man es dann macht oder nicht wird nicht kontrolliert.Auch wurde ich alle halbe Jahre von Krankenhaus angeschrieben und sollte einen Fragebogen ausfüllen. 
Ich wurde also nicht alleine gelassen.

----------


## lutzi007

In dem Artikel geht es mehr um die psychosozialen Belastungen. Wer sich durch die Krankheit in dieser Hinsicht nicht so sehr belastet fühlt, hat wirklich Glück gehabt und muss dann auch nicht so sehr leiden.
Die Nachsorgemappen helfen den Betroffenen da nicht so gut weiter. Da geht es mehr um Statistik für das Krankenhaus. 
Lutz

----------


## Michi1

Glaubst du das es mehr bringen würde wenn man zu den Veranstaltungen die auch im Krankenhaus regelmäßig abgehalten werden hin geht?

----------


## LowRoad

> Ernüchternder heutiger FAZ-Artikel über die mangelnde Nachsorge von Krebspatienten...


War auch schon in der FAS drin. Hatte mich da schon gefragt, was man alles noch von der Gesellschaft erwartet?! Ist das nicht erstmal eine Holschuld?

----------


## Michi1

Ich glaube auch das man sich darum selber kümmern sollte.

----------


## lutzi007

> Glaubst du das es mehr bringen würde wenn man zu den Veranstaltungen die auch im Krankenhaus regelmäßig abgehalten werden hin geht?


Michi, welche Veranstaltungen meinst Du da? Ich kenne da gar nichts von.
Lutz

----------


## Michi1

Ich lese immer wieder in der Tageszeitung das Veranstaltungen in Krankenhaus St. Josef in Regensburg stattfinden. Erst letzte Woche war wieder eine und auch ein Treffen von Betroffenen. Ich bin da noch nie hingegangen da dort einen Parkplatz zu finden nicht einfach ist.

----------


## lutzi007

> War auch schon in der FAS drin. Hatte mich da schon gefragt, was man alles noch von der Gesellschaft erwartet?! Ist das nicht erstmal eine Holschuld?


Das Problem dabei ist, dass je schwerer eine Erkrankung individuell empfunden wird, um so weniger Energie steht dem Betroffenen dann zur Verfügung, sich um alles selber zu kümmern und quasi zu versuchen, sich selbst an den eigenen Haaren aus dem Sumpf wieder herauszuziehen. Dann wird dann also Hilfe von aussen benötigt.

Und dann sind die individuellen Unterschiede auch noch so groß, z.B. (habe ich so schon selbst von Anderen mitbekommen): 

Die einen erzählen einem lachend, dass sie Lungenkrebs haben, Knochenbrüche durch die Metastasen, u.ä. und sagen dazu einfach: "Na und?"

Andere Krebserkrankte leiden so stark nur unter den Nebenwirkungen der Behandlung, dass sie kurz davor sind, ihr Leben selbst zu beenden.

Bei anderen Erkrankungen, wozu ich auch so etwas wie Burn out, Bore out, usw. dazurechne ist das natürlich genau so.

Ich finde schon, dass man da auch die Nachsorge verbessern könnte und dann mehr helfen sollte, um das Leid zu verringern.

Lutz

----------


## lutzi007

> Ich lese immer wieder in der Tageszeitung das Veranstaltungen in Krankenhaus St. Josef in Regensburg stattfinden. Erst letzte Woche war wieder eine und auch ein Treffen von Betroffenen. Ich bin da noch nie hingegangen da dort einen Parkplatz zu finden nicht einfach ist.


Michi, sind mir bei uns in der Gegend noch gar nicht aufgefallen, solche Veranstaltungen. Hätte ich selbst auch keine Lust drauf. Ist aber bestimmt sinnvoll, so etwas anzubieten.
Ich selbst fühle mich gut "umsorgt" als Krebskranker und bin ganz zufrieden. Ich kann aber gut nachvollziehen, wenn Andere das nicht sind, was ja wohl der Fall ist. Da muss dann auch mehr getan werden. Ja, auch vermittelnd von den Ärzten aus.
Lutz

----------


## Lothar M

@LowRoad
Klar, jeder sollte selbst aktiv werden.
Bei Prostatakrebs leisten die Selbsthilfegruppen und unser Forum einiges.
Bei anderen Krebsarten sieht die Sache schon anders aus.
Man sieht an den Beiträgen, dass die Ehefrauen oder meist Töchter sich sehr kümmern, wenn die Männer oder Väter mit der Krankheit - auch wegen ihres Alters- überfordert sind. Aber nicht alle Betroffene haben dieses Glück oder kommen aus ihrem Tal nicht herraus.
Ich glaube, das einige Betroffene berufliche, finanzielle und/oder psychische Probleme haben.
Krebs hat nicht nur eine medizinische Seite, sondern trifft den Menschen umfassend.

----------


## Michi1

Und auch da ist es sinnvoll eine AHB und ein Jahr später eine REHA zu machen. Da wird man mit Sicherheit ein wenig Aufgebaut.

----------


## Lothar M

Gerade lief ein bemerkenswerter Beitrag im Deutschlandfunk in Tag für Tag:

Diktat der Hoffnung
Die Dlf-Journalistin Ulrike Winkelmann hat sich an einem Buchprojekt beteiligt, dass den Alltag der Angehörigen von Krebskranken beschreibt. Ein Gespräch übers Kämpfen, den Tod als Niederlage und den Wert der Öffentlichkeit.

Auch später unter Deutschlandfunk.de Mediathek abrufbar.

https://srv.deutschlandradio.de/them...5Bstation%5D=4

Übriges beschäftigt sich die Sprechstunde regelmäßig mit Krebs.

https://www.deutschlandfunk.de/sprechstunde.708.de.html

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Hier ein Link auf einen Beitrag der Deutschen Krebsgesellschaft „Allein mit der Diagnose Krebs“:

https://www.krebsgesellschaft.de/onk...nosekrebs.html

Lothar

----------


## MartinWK

In einer Überflußgesellschaft ist es keine Frage, dass die seelische Betreuung der Kranken aufwendig organisiert werden kann. Wenn ich mir allerdings den "Notstand" im Pflegebereich oder den Mangel an einigen Medikamenten oder das lange Warten auf Termine beim Spezialisten sehe vermute ich eher, dass es an den gesellschaftlichen Prioritäten liegt und die Resourcen doch sehr begrenzt sind. Ein intelligenter und mitfühlsamer Pfarrer oder Psychologe wäre vielleicht auch ein guter Onkologe oder Operateur geworden, oder Krebsforscher.
 An erster Stelle steht für mich die Heilung bzw. Behandlung der Ursache des seelischen Leidens, und das ist hier die physische Krankheit.

----------


## Lothar M

Leben alle Krebskranken in einer Überflussgesellschaft bzw. profitieren sie umfänglich davon?
Krebs auf eine rein physische Krankheit zu reduzieren ist naiv und ignorant.
Krebs geht an die Wurzel der menschlichen Existenz.
Ehepartner, die Familie, die Freunde, das ganze Umfeld ist betroffen.
Insgesamt hast Du zu dem Problemkreis eine einseitige und zynische Einstellung.

----------


## lutzi007

Ich glaube, dass sämtliche Krankheiten erfolgreicher behandelt werden könnten, wenn von Anfang an nicht nur die physischen Komponenten sondern auch die psychischen mitbedacht werden. Das wäre dann eine ganzheitliche Betrachtungsweise. Da könnte noch viel verbessert werden in unserem medizinischen System.
Lutz

----------


## lutzi007

In unserer modernen "Überflussgesellschaft", wo "höher, schneller, weiter, schöner, u.ä. am Wichtigsten ist, scheint kein Platz mehr zu sein für Leiden und Tod. 
Besonders als Krebsbetroffener wird man plötzlich mit Leiden und Tod konfrontiert. Ehen und Partnerschaften zerbrechen daran, Freunde ziehen sich zurück...
Also, für mich hat die psychische Komponente einen sehr hohen Stellenwert.
Lutz

----------


## MartinWK

Sorry, wenn ich mich hier im Forum "2 Stühle eine Meinung" melde.



> Krebs auf eine rein physische Krankheit zu reduzieren ist naiv und ignorant.


Begriffe zu verwirren ist nicht hilfreich. Nicht jeder leidet an einer Psychose nach oder vor Krebs. Und ob die Heilung dieser Psychose auch den Krebs verändert wäre zu beweisen.
Befindlichkeitsstörungen dagegen können auf vielfältige Art angegangen werden, da bedarf es keines Spezialisten.

----------


## Lothar M

*Psychose ist ein Überbegriff für schwere psychische Störungen, bei denen die Betroffenen den Bezug zur Realität verlieren. Dabei nehmen die Patienten sich selbst und ihre Umwelt verändert wahr. Typische Anzeichen für eine Psychose sind Wahnvorstellungen und Halluzinationen.

*
Krebspatienten leiden unter anderem an Angstzuständen, Anpassungsstörungen, Depressionen und Fatigue.
Von Psychosen war nicht die Rede.

Begriffe zu verwirren ist nicht hilfreich. Ja!

----------


## lutzi007

Zu dem Thema hatte ich gestern bei "Visite" im NDR einen interessanten Beitrag gesehen. Dort wurde genau das angesprochen: Angstzustände, Anpassungsstörungen, Depressionen und Fatigue.
Auch das man nicht "verrückt" wäre, wenn man in dem Zusammenhang Psychotherapie benötigt. Es wurde auch angesprochen, dass es da auch noch viele Vorurteile gibt.
Lutz

----------


## MartinWK

Bin halt etwas altmodisch. Früher stand Psychose für alle Arten psychischer Erkrankungen (siehe Wikipedia). Das hatte ich gemeint, in Abgrenzung zu Befindlichkeitsstörungen. Ersetze "Psychose" durch "psychische Erkrankung".

----------


## Optimist

> Ehen und Partnerschaften zerbrechen daran, ....


Beziehungen zerbrechen auch häufig ohne schwere Erkrankung. 
Über die Belastungen in Beziehungen bei Krebs und zur möglichen Trennung: 

https://www.watson.de/leben/intervie...belastend-wird

Zitate:
_Nicht ausschließlich, aber oft stellt eine Krebsdiagnose eine besondere Herausforderung für eine Partnerschaft dar. Die langwierige und schwere Erkrankung bedeutet eine psychische und körperliche Belastung  vor allem für den Betroffenen, aber auch für dessen Partner.
_und 
  _In Studien zeigt sich keine höhere Trennungshäufigkeit im Falle einer Erkrankung. Das hängt auch damit zusammen, dass so ein Schicksalsschlag wie eine Krebsdiagnose zwei Menschen zusammenschweißen kann.
_
Franz

----------


## lutzi007

> ..
>   _In Studien zeigt sich keine höhere Trennungshäufigkeit im Falle einer Erkrankung. Das hängt auch damit zusammen, dass so ein Schicksalsschlag wie eine Krebsdiagnose zwei Menschen zusammenschweißen kann.
> _
> Franz


Das ist endlich auch mal etwas Positives!
Wenn die Beziehung nach Krebserkrankung zerbricht, war vielleicht auch schon vorher der Wurm drin 🤔
Lutz

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

*Deutschland mit Spitzenwert bei Depressionen*

Die Deutschen sind besonders von der Krankheit betroffen:

https://www.berliner-zeitung.de/gesu...sionen-li.3070

https://www.abendblatt.de/ratgeber/w...ressionen.html

https://www.volkskrankheit.net/a_z/depression-ueberwinden/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMI3aawttCv5gIVR7TtCh0qiQpEEAMYASA  AEgIZFfD_BwE

Harald

----------


## Lothar M

Hier ein Link auf einen beachtenswerten Beitrag von Spektrum der Wissenschaften:

https://www.spektrum.de/news/wie-kre...lastet/1692612

*PSYCHOONKOLOGIE: Das Leben nach dem Krebs*Eine Krebserkrankung hinterlässt körperliche wie seelische Narben. Sie bleiben oft auch dann noch zurück, wenn die Krankheit längst besiegt ist. Was hilft den Überlebenden?

----------


## Lothar M

Werden psychische Probleme, Hilflosigkeit, Angstzustände und Vereinsamung insbes. von Fortgeschrittenen bei der Hotline und/oder bei den Selbsthilfegruppen vorgetragen?

Wird dabei Hilfestellung durch Vermittlung an soziale Dienste, Psychologische Betreuung und Gesprächskreise in Krankenhäusern angeboten?

Hier eine Studie zur Antidepressivatherapie bei fortgeschrittenen Krebs:

https://www.cancernetwork.com/oncolo...choose-therapy

Zusammenfassung:

Krebspatienten mit Depressionen leiden unter stärkeren körperlichen Symptomen, Schmerzen und Müdigkeit.  eine schlechtere Lebensqualität haben;  und stoßen im Vergleich zu Krebspatienten, die nicht depressiv sind, eher auf negative Gedanken.  Eine genaue Beurteilung und Behandlung von Depressionen kann sich positiv auf die Lebensqualität eines Patienten auswirken.  Die medikamentöse Behandlung von Depressionen bei Patienten mit fortgeschrittenem Krebs sollte sich an der Symptomreduktion orientieren, unabhängig davon, ob der Patient die diagnostischen Kriterien für eine schwere Depression erfüllt.  Zur wirksamen Behandlung einer depressiven Erkrankung müssen Antidepressiva und kognitive Verhaltenstherapien eher früher als später eingeleitet werden, um die Symptombelastung zu verringern und die Lebensqualität zu verbessern.

Lothar

----------


## lutzi007

> Werden psychische Probleme, Hilflosigkeit, Angstzustände und Vereinsamung insbes. von Fortgeschrittenen bei der Hotline und/oder bei den Selbsthilfegruppen vorgetragen?
> 
> Wird dabei Hilfestellung durch Vermittlung an soziale Dienste, Psychologische Betreuung und Gesprächskreise in Krankenhäusern angeboten?
> 
> Lothar


Leider habe ich an keiner Stelle erlebt, dass mir das angeboten wurde. Die einzige, die mich darauf aufmerksam gemacht hat, dass ich da wohl Hilfe gebrauchen könnte, war meine Frau. Nachdem mir dann auch selbst bewusst geworden war, dass entsprechende Hilfe für mich gut ist, habe ich mich dann darum bemüht und sie auch bekommen.
Aber es könnte doch auch anders laufen, oder ? 🤔
Lutz

----------


## carloso

Ich glaube das jeder einen Knaks bekommt wenn man die Diagnose Krebs bekommt, manche stecken das gut weg und für welche geht die Welt unter. In meinen Bekanntenkreis weis fast jeder worunter ich leide dafür hat schon meine Frau gesorgt und ich hatte nichts dagegen.
Die meisten Fragen mich wie es mir geht und ich antworte mir geht es gut außer bisschen Schmerzen und das Thema wird nicht mehr angesprochen, meistens muss ich mir von anderen die Krankheiten anhören. 
Auch ich habe schon Erfahrung gemacht was Depressionen sind, weniger mit dem Sterben sondern Schmerzen trieb mich fast zum Wahnsinn. Wenn ich merke das Depressionen bekomme dann mache ich Selbsthypnose und das funktioniert. Es ist ein Gebet das 3 bis 5 mal hintereinander bete, es ist kein Gottesgebet. Ja nun werden manche glauben das ich spinne, aber Glauben versetzt Berge.
Aber irgendwann kommt die Zeit das man Abschied nehmen muss da hilft auch das beten nicht mehr. 
Jetzt habe ich genug Schmarren verzapft und wünsche allen frohe Weihnachten.

Gruß Karl

----------


## Berema

> Ich glaube das jeder einen Knaks bekommt wenn man die Diagnose Krebs bekommt, manche stecken das gut weg und für welche geht die Welt unter.


Ich denke, wie man das wegsteckt (oder auch nicht) hängt in einem erheblichen Maße von der schwere der Krankheit ab.

Auch für mich war die Diagnose Ende 2018 ein Schock. 
Aber als ich erfuhr, dass ich nach der OP aller Voraussicht nach wieder ein halbwegs "normales" Leben führen kann (was sich ja letztendlich auch Gott sei Dank bestätigt hat), hatte ich das psychisch recht gut im Griff...Natürlich halfen mir meine Frau und die Freunde auch sehr dabei, meine positive Einstellung zu manifestieren.
Das ich nach der OP recht schnell wieder fit war und nach wie vor keine weitere Behandlung oder Medikation brauche, hilft natürlich auch ungemein, das Thema so gut es geht hinter sich zu lassen.

Aber man  achtet jetzt noch mehr auf die Signale des Körpers....Zwickt es irgendwo, muss man aufpassen, dass man sich nicht gleich die schlimmsten Dinge ausmalt.
Denn mein PK hatte vorher GAR KEINE Beschwerden verursacht, sodass ich natürlich aus allen Wolken gefallen bin, als ich erfuhr, das ich Krebs hab, von diesem aber selbst nix bemerkt hatte

Ich weiß allerdings nicht, was ich gemacht hätte, wäre z.B Bauchspeicheldrüsenkrebs oder ähnlich schlimmeres bei mir diagnostiziert worden

----------


## Kanarenfan

Ich muss das mit dem Knaks leider bestätigen, auch mich hat es vor ziemlich genau 3 Jahren ohne jegliche Vorzeichen erwischt. Als ich die Diagnose Highrisk-Tumor bekommen habe, hat es mir sprichwörtlich den Boden unter den Füßen weggezogen und ich habe dann dieses Forum gefunden und ich kann mich erinnern dass ich ganz schön genervt habe mit meinen vielen Fragen. Es war Weihnachten und ich musste eine Entscheidung treffen die mein weiteres Leben beeinflussen würde, meinen Arzt konnte ich ja über den Urlaub nicht befragen. Mein Problem war auch, dass ich alleinstehend bin also keine Partnerin da ist mit der man über die Krankheit reden kann, ok evtl. war das sogar ein kleiner Vorteil denn ich brauchte zu der Angst vor dem Krebs nicht auch noch Angst haben dass die Beziehung durch die Krankheit bzw. deren Behandlungfolgen zerbricht. Ich hatte zum Glück meine Schwestern mit denen ich über alles reden konnte und das kann ich nur allen mit der Diagnose Krebs raten, redet über eure Krankheiten und eure Ängste und zieht euch nicht zurück. Mir hat es geholfen von Anfang an allen in meinem Umfeld, auch meinen Arbeitskolleginnen und Kollegen zu sagen dass ich Krebs habe, so gab es kein Getuschel mehr und es hat gut getan darüber reden zu können. Allerdings habe ich mich nicht Operieren lassen sondern die Bestrahlung+3jährigeHormonbehandlung und so hat es sehr lange gedauert bis man mal ein kleines Resultat beim Psa-Wert sieht, das zehrt ganz schön an den Nerven, nach einer Op weiß man sehr schnell bescheid wie es aussieht. Ich fiebere nun dem Ende meiner Hormonbehandlung entgegen, dann  wird sich für mich zeigen ob der Psa-Wert konstant auf seinem niedrigen Niveau bleibt und ich das Thema Prostatakrebs mal etwas zur seit schieben kann. ich wünsche Allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und ein Gutes Neues Jahr 2020.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Schon sehr früh in meinem Leben war ich gewohnt, mit Problemen jedweder Art allein zurechtzukommen. Als meine Mutter 1949 starb und mein Stiefvater wenig später ebenfalls, war ich ein Waisenkind. Kranksein gab es für mich nicht. Als ich dann 2001 den Befund Prostatakrebs erfuhr, wollte ich das eigentlich nicht wahrhaben und war deshalb fast unbeeindruckt. Es war der Besuch eines Treffens der SHG Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar, bei dem ich erfuhr, was man  gegen das PCa alles tun könnte. Und es waren die vielen Telefonate mit einem Ralf, der ähnlich wie ich die DHB gestartet hatte, die mir weiterhalfen. Dieser Ralf machte auch damals seine PSA-Werte im Forum publik. Und bis zum heutigen Tage habe ich alles verfolgt, was Ralf schrieb.

Und ich meine, dass aus diesen damaligen Aufzeichnungen von Ralf der heutige "Erste Rat" geboren wurde.

Ich verdanke Ralf und dem Forum, dass ich heute noch immer lebe, wenns auch manchmal irgendwie und irgendwo zwickt und zwackt.

Ja, das: 

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...=6629#post6629

kam auch mal vor 13 Jahren von Ralf.

Ich wünsche Euch allen ein geruhsames Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins 2020.

Harald

----------

